# TV verbindet mit Router, aber nicht mit Internet



## Ronny30131 (2. Juni 2012)

Hallo

Hab ein Problem mit meinem Samsung TV.
Wollte ihn mit WLAN mit dem Router verbinden, klappt sofort und wunderbar.

Aber, der Router lässt den TV nicht ins Internet. Netzwerk ist ned so meine stärke.
Kann mir wer Helfen??

mfg
Ronny

EDIT: Mit allen anderen Geräten kann ich über den Router aufs Internet zugreifen.


----------



## Timsu (2. Juni 2012)

Was hast du denn für einen Router?
Kannst du den Tv anpingen von deinem PC aus?


----------



## K3n$! (2. Juni 2012)

Woher weißt du, dass der Fernseher sich mit dem Router verbunden hat ?

und: Willkommen im PCGH Forum


----------



## Ronny30131 (2. Juni 2012)

Der TV ist am Router verbunden weil ich Filme und Bilder vom PC am TV gucke!

EDIT: Router ist ein TP-Link 3G


----------



## Timsu (2. Juni 2012)

Gehen andere WLAN Geräte?


----------



## Ronny30131 (3. Juni 2012)

Ja, wie oben beschrieben kann ich mit allen anderen Geräten ins Netz (Handy, PC, Notebook, Netbook,...)


----------



## Timsu (3. Juni 2012)

Probier mal manuell IP und DNS zuzuweisen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. Juni 2012)

Der te kann auch erstmal in den netzwerk-einstellungen des tv schauen, ob bei der automatische adressvergabe alles richtig lief. (als standardgateway und dns-server muß die ip des routers eingetragen sein) Wenn dem nicht so ist -> manuell zuweisen.
@Ronny30131
Willst du mit dem tv nur im inet surfen oder auch video`s schauen? Und sehe ich das richtig, das du via umts ins netz gehst? (via 3g-datenverbindung videos schauen bzw. auch andere streaming-verbindungen lassen die provider i.d.r. nicht zu)


----------



## Ronny30131 (3. Juni 2012)

So. das mit der Adressvergabe hatte geklappt. Hatte ich probiert und kann auch min Router verbinden. 
Da ich am TV die Bilder vom Stand PC seiner Platte ansehen kann. Muss die Verbindung zu Router passen.

In Österreich sperren die Provider nichts! Streams, P2P,... sowas wird meines Wissens nur in Deutschland Blockiert oder gedrosselt.
Ich möchte nur die Apps von Samsung nutzen und Software aktualisieren können (facebook, wetter,....)

Hab ein Bild angehängt!

EDIT: Firewall auch zum Test kurz deaktiviert vom Router.


----------



## Ronny30131 (4. Juni 2012)

Muss ich Vieleicht irgendwelche Ports freigeben? Wenn ja, welche?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (4. Juni 2012)

Eigentlich nicht. Fürs surfen im inet wird nur port 80 benötigt und der ist standardmäßig bei jedem router frei gegeben. Du kannst höchstens in der bedienungsanleitung deines fernsehrs mal schauen, ob noch weitere ports für diverse dienste benötigt werden.


----------

